# undercooked bread



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Every time I make bread it's doughy/wet/undercooked in the middle. The outside will be almost burnt, the bread will be pulling away from the side of the pan and it will sound hollow when tapped. Yet the inside is always dense and incredibly doughy. I've tried ~5 recipes and it's always the same. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

What's your recipe? Are you making a lean or enriched dough? A lean dough of flour, salt, water can bake at a high temp (450-500) for a short time. An enriched dough would be your butter, sugar, milk ingredients. They give a tender crum but will burn faster so you need to bake at 350 for longer.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
What's your recipe? Are you making a lean or enriched dough? A lean dough of flour, salt, water can bake at a high temp (450-500) for a short time. An enriched dough would be your butter, sugar, milk ingredients. They give a tender crum but will burn faster so you need to bake at 350 for longer.

It's enriched. The recipe said 400 for 30 minutes. After 60 it was still gross inside. I'll definitely try 350 next time.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Have you checked your oven temp with a thermometer? It sounds like it could be off.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

how quickly are you cutting the bread after you pull it out of the oven? I've found that if I cut into my bread too quickly the middle will be gummy (the second loaf doesn't have the problem as it usually cools longer).


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes definately try 350, that should solve the problem. Are you letting it rise enough, like doubled once shaped in the pan? A standard 1.5 poundish loaf needs about 45-50 minutes at 350. Post how it turns out next time!

ETA: Oh, also the internal temp should be 190-195 for enriched doughs. Do you have an instant read thermometer?


----------

